# StP Scavanger hunt???



## Garminbozia (Jan 8, 2017)

Seeing that this forum is full of travellers, how neat would it be if we did a scavenger hunt thing like geocaching??? If we hid a little book finders can sign and maybe little things to keep and leave little things for others. Coupons? A cigarette? New nail clippers? A patch? The possibilities stretch as far as the horizon!!! If you find it, take something and leave something then sign the little book! Seeing that not everyone has a GPS too, we can write the city down and clues to where it is. It'll be more fun this way too instead of just going straight to coordinates. We can write the city and clues here in this thread but not share a location to keep the fun for others!


----------



## Multifaceted (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm definitely up for this. I'll see if I have anything to make one. I've done some geocaching.


----------



## spangerdanger (Jan 9, 2017)

Gonna try to make one in St. Augustine

Sent from my SCH-S968C using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Garminbozia (Jan 9, 2017)

Heck yeah!!! I would've made one in Oregon yesterday but there was waaaaay to much snow. First chance I get I'm leaving a cig somewhere. This is gonna be so cool!


----------



## HoboinaTux (Jan 10, 2017)

This is an interesting idea...


----------



## Brother X (Jan 10, 2017)

I love geocaching. I have a novela that I wrote while hitching in the 80s. My plan is to geocache each chapter somewhere, on walls in buried jars, etc. and the reader will have to hitch around from chapter to chapter reading each one which covers the trip you just made, Then the coordinates to the next chapter will be at the end of each chapter. Hopefully, I'll get around to planting it all by 2020. 

A geocache scavenger hunt sounds like fun!


----------



## wizehop (Jan 10, 2017)

Would be fun. I wonder if we could maybe have it set up with an item which a traveller could take with them and leave it somewhere else in the world, and then someone else comes along at takes it with them for a bit and so on. We could have people take photos with it and document its trip around the world, over and over. See how long we could keep it moving kind of thing.


----------



## Garminbozia (Jan 10, 2017)

Brother X said:


> I love geocaching. I have a novela that I wrote while hitching in the 80s. My plan is to geocache each chapter somewhere, on walls in buried jars, etc. and the reader will have to hitch around from chapter to chapter reading each one which covers the trip you just made, Then the coordinates to the next chapter will be at the end of each chapter. Hopefully, I'll get around to planting it all by 2020.
> 
> A geocache scavenger hunt sounds like fun!


That'll be really cool man!


----------



## Garminbozia (Jan 10, 2017)

wizehop said:


> Would be fun. I wonder if we could maybe have it set up with an item which a traveller could take with them and leave it somewhere else in the world, and then someone else comes along at takes it with them for a bit and so on. We could have people take photos with it and document its trip around the world, over and over. See how long we could keep it moving kind of thing.


That would be totally amazing! Why not do it!?!?


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jan 10, 2017)

I am SO down for this. Yes, yes! What kind of stuff could be hidden? Maybe a flash drive full of awesome music? Perhaps a journal where everyone who found it would write something down in it? The possibilities are endless.

@wizehop 's idea is pretty solid too but it would have to be something that everyone could easily carry with them no matter how they're traveling. A book would be the best guess I have to offer but the flash drive idea could work for that too I suppose.


----------



## Garminbozia (Jan 10, 2017)

EphemeralStick said:


> I am SO down for this. Yes, yes! What kind of stuff could be hidden? Maybe a flash drive full of awesome music? Perhaps a journal where everyone who found it would write something down in it? The possibilities are endless.
> 
> @wizehop 's idea is pretty solid too but it would have to be something that everyone could easily carry with them no matter how they're traveling. A book would be the best guess I have to offer but the flash drive idea could work for that too I suppose.


By all means let's evolve this to something amazing! 

What would be there to be found, first and foremost, would be a notebook so whoever finds it can sign there name (real name or StP name. So we can see who the challenging adventurers are who found it) or whatever else they would like to write. (A poem. Montra. Message. Whatever the heart of those daring, desire) A gift can be left behind too. Like a flash drive! A cigarette! A patch! A piece of some ones book! Whatever the discoverer decides to kick down or give. The finder can keep the gift than leave something behind for the next finder. I'm assuming not everyone has a GPS and to not include everone would be saddening. And to just follow GPS cooridinates is kinda dumb and would get boring. So whoever makes a cache to be found will have to publish what city and state it is in then write appropriate clues to be solved so the cache can be found. (Example: If I left a notebook and a cig in a hotel room I can take a pic of the hotel room, post it here with the state, city, name of hotel and room number written with the pic. The challenge would be to get the hotel room and then find where the cache is hidden. Or if I was to leave a cache in a park in Tacoma Washington I would write the city and state and then clues to what park and where the cache is hidden in the park. Viola!) 

@EphemeralStick Can there be a specific thread created so people can post the clues to their cache and people can open the thread and find some caches?


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jan 10, 2017)

@Garminbozia of course we can create a thread. however, let's not put the carriage before the horse. Get all the clues together and then let's worry about where to create a thread.


----------



## Garminbozia (Jan 10, 2017)

EphemeralStick said:


> @Garminbozia of course we can create a thread. however, let's not put the carriage before the horse. Get all the clues together and then let's worry about where to create a thread.


Gotchya. But those who hide a cache will be the one's who post clues. Instead of one or a handful of people leaving caches, everyone can leave one and everyone can find one. This way it can grow in many places. If one person just left one cache then there'll be only one cache for StP'rs. And how often can someone go to that specific area where that one cache is? If it's open for any member to make a new cache it'll grow to where there's caches everywhere. And when someone from Maine decides to hitch to Florida but doesn't get any rides and is stuck in south Carolina, they can go to the thread and see that someone from Idaho left a cache in s.lina last time they were there. So now hitcher from Maine can go find one that someone else left. And they can leave a new one (if they choose to) in Tampa when they pass through going to the keys.

That's at least the idea I have...What's yours?


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jan 10, 2017)

Lol I'm agreeing with you! That sounds like an awesome plan. What I'm saying is that once you, or whoever, have hidden the first cache we can create the thread then. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Garminbozia (Jan 10, 2017)

EphemeralStick said:


> Lol I'm agreeing with you! That sounds like an awesome plan. What I'm saying is that once you, or whoever, have hidden the first cache we can create the thread then.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


Oh, hahaha. Cool beans man! I'll race to be the first one then! LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!!


----------



## Garminbozia (Jan 10, 2017)

EphemeralStick said:


> Lol I'm agreeing with you! That sounds like an awesome plan. What I'm saying is that once you, or whoever, have hidden the first cache we can create the thread then.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


Thank you


----------



## wizehop (Jan 11, 2017)

EphemeralStick said:


> @wizehop 's idea is pretty solid too but it would have to be something that everyone could easily carry with them no matter how they're traveling. A book would be the best guess I have to offer but the flash drive idea could work for that too I suppose.



A book would be pretty sexy, it would be like a travelling guestbook. I guess people could use it as a journal for the days they travel with it. I can imagine how cool a full journal that had travelled across the globe and passed through so many hands would be.


----------



## Garminbozia (Jan 13, 2017)

@everyone and @EphemeralStick I got one hidden, holla! 

My shelter is above N Roberts garden loop rd, Ruston WA. N 47.30635° W 112.51790 will take you to a parking lot near me. I am in between Point defiance marine boathouse and Point defiance park. The only way to find me is if you go through the park to the boathouse. I will be waiting on the right hand side when you go to the boathouse. Park in the lot. The walk back and climb is just a little bit. What goodies wait with me? Be the first to find me and enjoy what is offered!


----------



## pallaway (Dec 11, 2017)

Hate to revive a post so old...but wassup with this?


----------



## Jerrell (Mar 12, 2018)

So I'm taking it nobody ever went to find OP's treasure? Too bad, scavenger hunts can be fun.


----------

